# Hinnies



## auledasacres (Dec 23, 2005)

Anybody have any pictures of Hinnies. I faintly remember another member having a hinnie. Do they seem to have the gestation of a normal jennet or do they fall in between a mini and a jennet on gestation of foal.

Thanks all

Traci


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 23, 2005)

Ooh Traci, go to the Donkey Forum, they will fill you in about lovely little Hinneys!!


----------



## minimule (Dec 23, 2005)

MeadowRidge has a couple of hinnies!

Their gestation should be the same as a typical jenny, 12 months. I've never had one, only mules. Well, OK so my HORSES have had mules!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 23, 2005)

I have hinnys. My stallion, Frosty..loves his jennys!






My jennys gestation has been real close to 12 months, including the outside jennys Frosty has bred. If you look judt down a little you will see one of my jennys and her hinny. Hinnys are the sweetest little fellows out, and very comical. are you expecting a hinny?? Shawna, so glad to hear your horses are having mules ...not YOU



MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE! Corinne


----------



## auledasacres (Dec 24, 2005)

Thank you I found her. She is adorable. I believe we are expecting a hinnie. Our jennet anabelle seems to be getting bigger every day. I bred her to our appy stallion. He started breeding mares and this jennet this year. It didn't bother him to breed her. Our aged stallion would have nothing to do with her.

I will keep you posted if she does indeed drop a hinnie.

Excited.

Traci


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Dec 25, 2005)

We may have a hinnie one of these days - my vet keps telling me to breed our Blm burro to Appy... maybe in anoher year or two!


----------



## tazz001 (Dec 25, 2005)

Years ago my lil Welsh/arab cross bred our standard jenny...we had 2 lovely babies out of the jenny...one day I will see if I still have pics of them...


----------

